# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  जावा को अपने कम्प्यूटर में कैसे इंस्टाल करें

## Krishna

*इस सूत्र में हम सीखेंगे किस तरह से जावा ( जावा डवलपमेंट टूल किट )  को 
अपने सिस्टमे में इंस्टाल कर सकते हैं तथा 
प्रोग्राम रन कर सकते हैं | *

----------


## Krishna



----------

